# Decatur County



## Greimer (Dec 28, 2007)

Just wanted to know if anyone is hunting in or around Decatur County?  Planning a trip there in a few days.


----------



## deer_hunter73 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Decatur*

Been slow this week cooler weather next week should get em going. They were moving good during the cooler weather before Christmas


----------



## curtisj (Dec 31, 2007)

are you going on a pay hunt with archery outfitters


----------



## Greimer (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, we have been there 4-5 times (bow hunt)


----------

